# What's my cat's problem? Doesn't like treats (like Pounce)!



## geezopeez (Oct 13, 2009)

My darling boyfriend, who is enamored by our new cat, brought home a can of Pounce last night. He offered one piece to the cat, and the cat just sniffed it and walked away. Having grown in a household with two cats who loved treats, he thought our cat would definitely enjoy the snack. I feel like something is wrong with my cat. It appears as though he's not really interested in sustenance!


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

If your cat is used to only eating his kibble/wet food and nothing extra, that may be why.
Also, if you free-feed, he may just be full.

Either way, most treats are pretty much ''junk food'' so it's not so bad if your new cat wants nothing to do with them.
It's like being worried when a kid won't accept candy. It's not healthy for them, but you're just not used to them saying 'no'. :lol: 

As long as the cat is still eating his meals, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

A much better, healthier treat is raw chicken gizzards. Cut into smaller pieces, freeze in small amounts, and thaw one baggie at a time.  Your cat is SMART not to like that stuff! Look at the ingredients!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Nope, there's nothing wrong. He may not have been hungry, may not like Pounce, or may just not be a "treat" cat in general. One of my cats love treats, and the other sniffs at them, "buries" them, and walks away. (Then her sister, my treat-loving cat, comes along and eats them.) 

Just like humans, different cats have different eating habits, and not all of them are "snackers."


----------



## BodyBuildingBrat (Oct 15, 2009)

My cats won't eat treats either. I work for a Pet store and have tried EVERY treat we have. I have one cat who likes the freeze dried meat treats, but that is it. 

Try normal foods as treats. I have one cat who LOVES Cheerios, I give him 4 a few times per week and he gets so excited. He plays with them for a minute, swatting them around the kitchen and then eats them up! Another one of my cats loves peanut butter and cooked, plain chicken. She gets a tiny piece of chicken and can lick a small amount of peanut butter off a spoon (these foods are included in my everyday diet, so she gets a tiny amount each day.) Another cat I have really likes plain lettuce, whenever I make a salad, he is right there wanting his piece of lettuce. 

I wouldn't recommend feeding them "human food" very often, and only a small amount when you do. I figure the ones they like are very healthy ones, but they still need to eat their kibble and not beg. You slowly learn what they want and don't want. If they are healthy foods, like chicken, peanut butter, lettuce and cheerios.... or things similar to that... it's better for them than most cat treats are anyway.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Neither of my guys will eat treats. I was crestfallen when I came home with a Whitman Sampler of treats and they both were completely indifferent  Now I just think of all the money I save!


----------



## Dignan17 (Oct 16, 2009)

Like others have said, I think it just comes down to what your cat prefers.

We have two cats, and both of them LOVE treats. However, neither of them will eat wet food, only one eats tuna (the other will bury it), and neither eats chicken (even though their treats are chicken flavored!). I'll never figure them out, and that's part of the fun of owning a cat, IMO


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

BodyBuildingBrat said:


> If they are healthy foods, like chicken, peanut butter, lettuce and cheerios.... or things similar to that... it's better for them than most cat treats are anyway.


What is considered healthy for a human is not necessarily healthy for a cat. Cats have no need for vegetables or grains...so peanut butter, lettuce and cheerios aren't healthy treats for a cat. A little bit won't kill them and after all treats are usually things that aren't good for you. However, many cats have digestive issues/allergies with grains and I would assume that cats can experience peanut allergies like humans do so these aren't my first pick of human foods I'd offer to my cat.


----------

